# Investing in USA Business. Corp structure and Tax issues both sides?



## investprudent (Apr 12, 2010)

I am looking at a Motel investment in NY or MI... with a US based partner.
Anyone has any advice on how to structure my set up in USA with an eye on taxation both sides and repatriation of funds.
Done extensive research and find it very complicated, any suggestions that will help me to wrap my head around will be greatly appreciated.
Regards.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a high risk business, you will be totally dependant upon your Partner to run it and to be honest with the finances.

I am not saying legal problems between you will happen, but they could, now you are a Foreigner trying to sue in U.S Courts with a U.S Lawyer.

Mr Patel seems to own a lot of U. S Motels, everyone we stayed at was owned by a Patel, why don't you visit a Super 8 or similar, talk to the owner, get their feedback??


----------



## investprudent (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> This is a high risk business, you will be totally dependant upon your Partner to run it and to be honest with the finances.
> 
> I am not saying legal problems between you will happen, but they could, now you are a Foreigner trying to sue in U.S Courts with a U.S Lawyer.
> 
> Mr Patel seems to own a lot of U. S Motels, everyone we stayed at was owned by a Patel, why don't you visit a Super 8 or similar, talk to the owner, get their feedback??


Howard, it is that "Mr. Patel" who will be my partner (a close friend for over 35 years) and all of what you said is part of my 'DD'. 
My query pertains to the structure set up that would be most ideal from a Canadian perspective.


----------

